# Help, Plant impulse buy, don't know what it is



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey all

I was at a petco today and I made an impulse buy (very unusual for me, normally I research the crap out of everything.)

It looks quite healthy and I'm wondering what it is, here are some pics:



















I was also wondering about this plant that was also at petco, I didn't buy it but I am curious what it is.










Lastly I bought some type of ludwigia from Walmart last week because it was quite healthy and large but I'm not sure what type it is.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The first and second are both sword plants (Echinodorus) of some sort. First one might be a young melon sword (E. osiris), or it could be any of a dozen similar-looking hybrids. The first sword plant is very obviously in emersed form; the second looks submersed. 

The Ludwigia looks like ordinary L. repens. A great beginner plant, tolerates a wide range of conditions.

Also, I'm moving this to the ID subforum where it belongs—if you have any future ID inquiries, they're best placed in there


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh sorry I didn't relize there was a sub fourm for plant ID thanks for moving.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

No problem—happens all the time.


----------

